# T31 X-Trail Engine Cover



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I was just wondering if the T31 petrol version in the UK (or Europe) came with the engine cover like this?



If it did, can you please contact your local Nissan dealer and get a part number for it and please let me know what does the kit include (i.e. bolts, mounting bracket...etc)

I would really appreciate your help in this regard as am trying to help the T31 guys in Australia to source this, as the T31 exy in Australia didn't come with this engine cover.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Aussie - local stealer needs to know wot ***** its got - is there a choice of petrol over there?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Aussie - local stealer needs to know wot ***** its got - is there a choice of petrol over there?


It's a 2.5LT QR25DE engine.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

engine cover for the 2.5LT QR25DE engine for the T31 model is not fitted. same as the Qashqai, apparently.


info comes from Westway Nissan in Basingstoke.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it the same ***** as in the T30? - i mean wud the ***** cover from a T30 fit?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Is it the same ***** as in the T30? - i mean wud the ***** cover from a T30 fit?


Nope, completely different shape.


----------

